
Adhearsion: open-source telephony framework in Ruby - henning
http://adhearsion.com/
======
milestinsley
This is fascinating. Yet another reason I should dive in and learn Ruby!

There are some great screencasts on their blip.tv channel (which don't all
appear to be on their website) <http://adhearsion.blip.tv/>

------
OwlHuntr
neat!

